# Voices jumping



## broncobra (Nov 6, 2010)

I have image dynamics cd1e v.3 mini body horns with x65 mids and a 800prs. I love the way it sounds! It has taken me about 6 months to finally get the system to sound the way I want it to. I had a hard time getting the sound stage to play across the windshield at eye level height. The music always seemed to overwhelmingly come from the right horn. Well after hours of adjusting i finally got the sound stage to lift up and shift from the right to center of the windshield and also push back toward the hood. Only problem I have now is that the singer is mainly focused in the center when should be but sometimes seems to jump around from center to low left. I find this happens when the voice gets low it sounds like its coming from low left and then rises and moves center as the pitch goes up. I just cant seem to overcome this problem. Anyone else have this and suggest an approach to correcting? I have all my mids in phase, the drivers horn in phase, and the passanger reversed. If i reverse the phase on the drivers horn, the singer is not as focused but seems to rise. Thinking of reseting the headunit and trying again fresh but dont want to loose what took me so long to achieve. Thanks for any input and suggestions!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Its an EQ issue. voices or instruments that wander are typically phase issues or frequencies issues.
Since you mentioned that its dropping on lower freqs, then its locating itself to the Mid.

but more than likely you have peaks that need cut which is causing the wandering


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup, see if you can find someone with an RTA, or make your own. There is thread on here about making your own with a laptop.

Have you reversed the phase on the right mid?

Are the mids in kicks, or the Doors?


----------



## broncobra (Nov 6, 2010)

Going to look into getting an RTA together. I'm constantly playing with the eq, funny how adjustment sond good one day, then awful the next. I have the mids sealed in the doors but they are relatively high (above the knee and just below the window line). Think i may have to try kicks to get them further away from the drivers position. I reversed the right mid and my sound stage went out the window. Reversing the phase screws with my time delay settings right? I may record all my settings on paper and wipe everthing out and start from the begining, phasing each speaker at a time, time delay and then eq.


----------



## broncobra (Nov 6, 2010)

Well i downloaded the Audio Tools by Studio Six Digital on my iphone for now and used the spl meter. Found my left mid was at 86.1 db while the right mid was at 85.1 db. I bumped the right mid, Played some mono pink noise and adjusted the time delay again, and used the RTA to balance the eq and then played each frequency seperate to adjust l/r eq for centering. I played some Gold Dust Woman by Fleetwood Mac and it sounded completely awful, but the sound stage was right on. I had to tame the horns. The RTA said all my 5k+ frequencies were 5-6db lower then the lower frequencies. Leveling everything made the horns overpower everything, so I adjusted the higher ranges by ear lowering l/r eq equally to keep the stage correct. I think the wandering has ceased. I did have to cut the left mid frequencies quite a bit. Thanks for your help fellas!


----------



## broncobra (Nov 6, 2010)

Sound stage shifted right again. Looked under the dash and the left horn seemed to be aiming slightly downward. Took out the driver's side horn and found it to be all warped! I have no idea why. Must be alot of heat coming from under the steering column area. Can you just heat these horn bodies up and twist them back straight? The mouth looks fine but mine are not cut; where the bracket is screwed to the long excess, its sucked in and twisted down.


----------



## bloobb (Apr 14, 2011)

oh crap! yea you should be able to heat and pull straight, but you will have to have some metal or straight wood to clamp to both sides of the reheated piece while it dries.


----------



## P_4SPL (Nov 7, 2009)

I always wondered about phase shifting; and that it would be interesting to see if it would be possible to create a Phase shift EQ that would correct these problems. :laugh:


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say it's an EQ issue. IF you are using seperate eq's for left and right then check the 600hz-2kHz section. They should be similar. Also if/when you get an RTA then turn off all the drivers in the system except the horns. Measure the left and then the right (Only one horn playing at a time). This could actually be a problem with the driver itself..Hope this helps.


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention tis but it may also be a problem. If you are running the composite horns (Plastic/fiberglass) if there is a crack in the horn body it can cause very weird resonances. If your sound testing doesn't reveal the problem then you may want to inspect your actual horn bodies..


----------



## broncobra (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Going to check the left and right eqs and play around.


----------

